

Ask PG: Which language/stack would you use to build ViaWeb today? - npguy


======
jcr
You picked a bad day to ask pg questions:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5443103>

If you didn't see it earlier today, you might also enjoy this:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5442663>

~~~
npguy
You are right :-)

I did see the other discussion. Good stuff there.

------
vaporware
He'd write it in Arc, and no one would hear another word about it for eight
years.

